# Mattress shopping--Anyone have experience with memory foam mattress?



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

After 20 years, it is well past time to replace my mattress. I am considering a memory foam mattress. I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with memory foam mattresses, and if they found them more comfortable and with fewer pressure points? Any other words of wisdom for a mattress buyer?


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

We have a temperpedic (sorry spelling on that sucks) and LOVE it.  It does take a little to get used to but I no longer have back aches when I get up.  It's more expensive - but well worth it. 

Only caveat - DO NOT go running towards it and leap onto it.  It's like hitting a hard surface.  No - that's not from personal experience - my daughter was younger and saw the new bed and took a flying leap onto it expecting the soft bounce.  

It sounded like a splat and I couldn't help but laugh.  She groaned and then after it molded around her, she was like - oooo this is nice. 

So, now that I've gone a little off topic - I'll go back.  My husband and I would never go back to a traditional mattress after this.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

We went from a traditional mattress to a Tempurpedic.  We had it for several years and it started to sag.  Fortunately I'd kept my receipt and Tempurpedic delivered a new one and replaced that mattress for free.  (Hang on to your receipt!)  We liked it a lot and noticed a big difference when we moved from a regular mattress to that.

Last year we lost our home to a tornado.  The Tempurpedic was blown from the house.  We ended up purchasing a Serta iComfort (with adjustable base even!  LOVE it!) and we actually like it better than the Tempurpedic.  It has a memory foam gel.  The Tempurpedic could be warm but we do not have that issue with the iComfort.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've got a memory foam mattress -- and the receipt. It's not what it was in the beginning. For a while, I've been waking up stiff and sore like I did before I got it. Got to call about it tomorrow.

*ETA:* I bought my mattress on April 9, 2008. It's a Sealy Posturepedic Trueform.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks y'all. Sounds like memory foam is the way to go. I have a memory foam pillow that I bought from Amazon which I've been liking. Sounds like I will go with memory foam on the mattress too.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have heard raves from people who have memory foam mattresses.
I have, as SN mentioned, heard that some people find them too warm for their comfort.
I did choose a sleep comfort bed with the ability to change the softness/hardness settings. And it can be had with the adjustable base (hospital bed adjustments), which I also have.  I love it.  You can by it with a memory foam "topper" to give you the best of all worlds.  
The best thing is that if you find it too hard or too  soft after a while, even a year, you can change the settings - no need to take it back or be unhappy with it.

just sayin.....


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

This spring we switched to a memory foam mattress instead of just a memory foam topper. Love it so far. We checked out Tempurpedic a bit but prices were high. We found Bedinabox.com and decided to buy from there. They have a 120 day guarantee....if you don't like it, call them and they will come pick it up with no cost to you. There are many ways to customize your bed with them and they are very helpful. The beds are made in the US and arrive very quickly. Their customer service is exceptional. It is weird to order a bed online without trying it, but we do not regret it at all. If you have questions about which one is right for you, I urge you to contact them. We did a lot of research online and they get rave reviews. Youtube has a lot of videos about the unboxing, etc. if you are interested. Good luck and happy shopping! Oh, and they have a 20 year warranty.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I personally don't like the feel of pure memory foam. I don't sink into it at all, so I end up lying on top of a flat mattress with no squish. I ended up layering TWO down toppers on top of my memory foam mattress to give it a little more softness. I still don't love it, but it's not bad. I wish they made a softer memory foam, but it seems like the higher quality you get, the harder it is. Definitely go lie down on some at a mattress store before you decide.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:


> We went from a traditional mattress to a Tempurpedic. We had it for several years and it started to sag. Fortunately I'd kept my receipt and Tempurpedic delivered a new one and replaced that mattress for free. (Hang on to your receipt!) We liked it a lot and noticed a big difference when we moved from a regular mattress to that.


How long had you had it? I bought my Sealy Posturepedic Trueform in April '08. Salesman where I bought it said it's still under warranty. I just called store customer service. Someone will be calling in the next couple days. Someone will come to inspect the mattress, take photos, take measurements, etc. (?). Find out then if they will replace it.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I will suggest if you have an iKea near you, you check your options out there, they have memory foam and I think the latex type too... and are pretty affordable. If you want a really firm mattress (as I do) i went to Lowes and got a 3/4 piece of plywood to fit under my sagging mattress... it is only a few years old. Did wonders!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I had a memory foam mattress topper once. Wasn't bad. I dug it.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

KindleGirl said:


> This spring we switched to a memory foam mattress instead of just a memory foam topper. Love it so far. We checked out Tempurpedic a bit but prices were high. We found Bedinabox.com and decided to buy from there. They have a 120 day guarantee....if you don't like it, call them and they will come pick it up with no cost to you. There are many ways to customize your bed with them and they are very helpful. The beds are made in the US and arrive very quickly. Their customer service is exceptional. It is weird to order a bed online without trying it, but we do not regret it at all. If you have questions about which one is right for you, I urge you to contact them. We did a lot of research online and they get rave reviews. Youtube has a lot of videos about the unboxing, etc. if you are interested. Good luck and happy shopping! Oh, and they have a 20 year warranty.


I'll have to look at this - we've been wanting to switch up to memory foam in our trailer but the queen mattress is shorter than normal - and cutting a high priced one would negate the warantee - thanks for posting the website!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

My mother-in-law has one in the guest room and my wife and I have slept on one. This one had a special pad so that the foam did not get too hot. I cannot handle a hot bed and I always worried foam would be too hot. This one was very comfortable and cool.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone is coming this morning to inspect my mattress. Find out if it will be replaced. I am again waking up stiff and sore in the hips like pre my current Sealy Posturepedic Trueform mattress.

*ETA:* He was here. Took a bunch of pictures. Put a thingy or two on the mattress and took pictures. Said there's a 3/4" depression in the surface. Now wait 7 - 10 days to find out what store where I bought it will do.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm sorry, I missed your question.  Ours was 8 years old when it was replaced.  No one every came to our house.  Tempurpedic had us put a yardstick across it and you could see the dips.  We took photos and sent to them and they delivered a new mattress and picked up the old one.  It was so easy!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:


> I'm sorry, I missed your question. Ours was 8 years old when it was replaced. No one every came to our house. Tempurpedic had us put a yardstick across it and you could see the dips. We took photos and sent to them and they delivered a new mattress and picked up the old one. It was so easy!


Hmm. I cudda done that as opposed to having some stranger come and throw my mattress around -- dust up the floor with it. Now I'm especially curious what they'll do about it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone Nameless, did you buy your mattress from a store or directly from Tempurpedic?  Who did you contact?  I don't know what results to expect.  I should not be waking up sore and stiff due to mattress in only six years.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I purchased from an independent furniture store but contacted Tempurpedic directly for the warranty.

http://www.tempurpedic.com/customer-service/warranty-claim.asp


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought mine from furniture dept. of what at one time was a well-known, well-thought-of chain of department stores in the Chicago area, Carson Pirie Scott / Carson's.  It's been part of Dayton Hudson for a good number of years now.  So I contacted Carson's customer service per receipt, etc.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

THC,
I love mine.  No pressure points at all.  The only drawback is if Cinnamon gets in one spot, and I roll, he follows.  But he has to be completely touching me with 90% of his body.
We got ours at Overstock.com  No extra shipping.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I bought a Dixie Foam firm mattress for my platform bed in 1981 and it is still very comfortable. No sagging. After I bought this, I couldn't sleep on the then-popular inner spring mattresses (do they still make them?). I bought the mattress in the Dixie Foam store in NYC. They are still here.

http://www.dixiefoam.com/mattresses.htm

I've used memory foam pillows for 13 years. I use a contoured neck one on top of a well-worn down pillow. The only problem with that is the moisture caused by perspiration. I've had to replace it now and then.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Carson's just called.  Replacing mattress.    I go back to the store within 30 days to select another Sealy.  Price of old mattress will be credited towards new mattress.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

well i just got home from iKea with my new memory foam mattress for under 300.00 including tax. They store them rolled, which makes them easy to transport with an ingenuous handle-velcroed strap thingy. All by my self I was able to get up to my 2nd floor apartment. It is suppose to take a few days to return to is full shape and a month for your body to fully adjust to the mattress and the mattress to adjust to your body. I placed it on top of my old box spring with the 3/4 inch plywood on top of that then the mattress. 
I am very hopeful! My back was aching so bad from my old mattress which is just a terrible spring style...

I have 90 days to try it out and can return it for a full refund if I don't like it... will let ya'all know how it goes...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Good luck Cuechick! I have a Tempur pedic on order myself, looking forward to it.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

We *LOVE* our foam mattress!!  I had terrible pressure point pain with our old traditional mattress. I literally spent *HOURS* laying on mattresses to find the right one. We purchased the _Sealy Optimum Inspiration _with adjustable base. It is AMAZINGLY comfortable! We are very pleased with our purchase, and no issues with it being hot. . Good luck finding the right mattress for you!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm going today to check out Sealys.  I'll try that one.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

do you have an iKea near you? So worth checking out, so much cheaper but everyone I know who has one is happy and though I have only slept one night on mine I am so happy! It was a great choice... !


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

New mattress will be delivered next Wednesday. I learned today. Most people still prefer / buy innerspring mattresses. I do not like 100% foam mattress. Sealy has mattresses that are half foam and half innerspring. Didn't go with that. Stearns & Foster is higher end part of Sealy. Stearns & Foster has mattress that is one-third foam and two-thirds innerspring. Being delivered next Wednesday. Ten year warranty. Costing me only $235 more.

*ETA:* This is mattress I'm getting.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Since I bought my Dixie Foam mattress in 1981, I am complete sold on all-foam mattresses.  I can recall innerspring mattresses at my childhood home where the metal spring broke and stuck through.  Ugh.  My family wasn't big on replacing them.  My sofa bed is awful and I had a foam topper for it for guests.  A couple of years ago when I was reducing clutter, I got rid of the topper (which was rarely used and took up space in a closet), so if anyone ever stays over they're better off sleeping on the sofa not opened up.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Late to the party here, but we got a Serta iComfort memory foam mattress a couple of years ago and we love it. LOVE it!  It has the "cooling gel" that keeps it from being too warm. For anyone still deciding I highly recommend it. (I will say I'd be tempted by the Ikea price if we lived near one, which sadly, we don't.)


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Meemo said:


> Late to the party here, but we got a Serta iComfort memory foam mattress a couple of years ago and we love it. LOVE it! It has the "cooling gel" that keeps it from being too warm. For anyone still deciding I highly recommend it. (I will say I'd be tempted by the Ikea price if we lived near one, which sadly, we don't.)


Glad I found this thread. We've purchased two memory foam mattresses and two toppers over the past few years. The first mattress has lost its cushiony-ness. Not bad, but not as comfy as it used to be. So I intend to buy a memory foam topper for it. It does get HOT, especially in the summer. In the winter I have no complaints. It's very cozy.

For the second mattress, I combed through a lot of options on Amazon and paid attention to the reviews. We use it for a spare bed in the basement and no one complains about it feeling hot at all.

Both toppers have held up well and stay relatively cool. One is the egg crate type, which allows ventilation. Another has a bamboo cover. I bought all the mattresses and toppers from Amazon. They come in a big box, you open them up, they puff up. Takes at least a few hours to fully expand. They do tend to have a chemical smell, anywhere from a couple of days to a couple of weeks. But it eventually dissipates.

Thanks for the tip on the iComfort!


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I have two memory foam pillows which I love, and I used to have a memory foam mattress topper that did sterling service for a couple of years. I've just moved house and got a much better bed though, so the topper has gone to a better place (a charity shop).


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

So the new mattress is coming tomorrow -- 1/3 memory foam and 2/3 innersprings.  Pillow?  I've been using Lands' End PrimaLoft pillows for years.  They're OK.  But when I was trying mattresses, store had memory foam pillows on them.  Not any special shape -- normal standard.  Kinda think I liked foam.  What do you have?  Opinions?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> So the new mattress is coming tomorrow -- 1/3 memory foam and 2/3 innersprings. Pillow? I've been using Lands' End PrimaLoft pillows for years. They're OK. But when I was trying mattresses, store had memory foam pillows on them. Not any special shape -- normal standard. Kinda think I liked foam. What do you have? Opinions?


I have one, but I place a down pillow on top for extra comfort.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Temprapedic all the way. Fabulous. We have the adjustable.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

New mattress -- can you tell?  (That's my quilted spread.) How much you wanna bet I'm in earlier than usual tonight?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have been sleeping on a Tempur-pedic firm mattress for a week now, and I am delighted. Much more comfortable than my previous mattress which was of course old and worn out. There is a slight chemical odor that was particularly noticeable the first night but is steadily declining. I don't find it a problem. I've slept fabulously on it.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Now that it' seen a couple months, how do you like your mattress?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Are you asking me Sandpiper?  I do like FIRM.  At times I am conscious that it is FIRM, but that's OK.  Sleeping well on it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

skyblue said:


> Now that it' seen a couple months, how do you like your mattress?


As for me, I love my firm Tempurpedic mattress. I am definitely sleeping better, and regret that I didn't replace my old one sooner. I will say that there is still even after over a month a slight chemical odor to the mattress. After the first week or two, I only noticed it briefly when I first get into the bed. And in the last couple weeks I don't notice it unless I roll over and have my nose right against the mattress. It's not objectionable, and I don't mind it, but I know this sort of thing bother some people. That is my only negative to the mattress.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Are you asking me Sandpiper? I do like FIRM. At times I am conscious that it is FIRM, but that's OK. Sleeping well on it.


Yes, I am! I wondered how everyone who got a new mattress was enjoying it.

As long as the firmness works for you, I guess that's all that matters.



The Hooded Claw said:


> As for me, I love my firm Tempurpedic mattress. I am definitely sleeping better, and regret that I didn't replace my old one sooner. I will say that there is still even after over a month a slight chemical odor to the mattress. After the first week or two, I only noticed it briefly when I first get into the bed. And in the last couple weeks I don't notice it unless I roll over and have my nose right against the mattress. It's not objectionable, and I don't mind it, but I know this sort of thing bother some people. That is my only negative to the mattress.


We felt the same way: Why didn't we get the new mattress sooner? My husband was less picky, but I had very specific requirements. I haven't noticed any chemical odor with my Sealy Memory Foam mattress.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I will add for those in the cheap seats  my Ikea Mattress after 2+ months is great. I love it and there is no smell... I did give a shot or two of febreeze when I first got it and I get a lot of fresh air in my bedroom... best (and most affordable) choice for me! So so happy!


----------



## C.F. (Jan 6, 2011)

We love our memory foam! It's gotten to where we almost don't like vacationing because hotels have spring mattresses. Not only is it more comfortable, but you can't feel when the other person gets up or gets in. My husband and I often have different schedules, and with a spring mattress, we were constantly waking each other up as we got up or came to bed.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Carson's just called. Replacing mattress.  I go back to the store within 30 days to select another Sealy. Price of old mattress will be credited towards new mattress.


I'm now on my 2nd or 3rd mattress since then. Oh, my achin' back and hips when I get up in the morning. Don't think get particularly good night's sleep. Don't look forward to going to bed. Don't get enough sleep. It's all not good.

So . . . decided to go mattress shopping again. Better be for the last time. Not going to shop around / try a lot of mattresses. Back to Sealy Posturepedic Trueform -- as close to the mattress as I can that I got in '08 that lasted until '14. That was a good five - six years of sleep. Foam mattress -- not innersprings or hybrid.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Sandpiper I hear that you have already made the purchase, but........
I have a SleepNumber bed with a foam topper and a comfort topper on that .  If I find that my back or a knee is giving me trouble, I can change the "firmness" to suit the need.  When I got it I thought I wanted a firm mattress (setting of 70 to 85 ish).  But I mostly keep it around 30 now. That is a big difference and would have necessitated buying a new mattress had I purchased a regular bed.  I also got the "hospital bed" feature and thought that I had wasted my money until I had a surgery and it came in sooooo handy for over 3 months.  And I now have it set to lift the head area just a smidge and I get my postnasal drip issues dealt with.
My wife has her side set differently and we are both happy.
We have had this for more than the "life time" of 7 years or so that most beds are rated for.
just sayin.......


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Sandpiper I hear that you have already made the purchase, but........
> I have a SleepNumber bed with a foam topper and a comfort topper on that . If I find that my back or a knee is giving me trouble, I can change the "firmness" to suit the need. When I got it I thought I wanted a firm mattress (setting of 70 to 85 ish). But I mostly keep it around 30 now. That is a big difference and would have necessitated buying a new mattress had I purchased a regular bed. I also got the "hospital bed" feature and thought that I had wasted my money until I had a surgery and it came in sooooo handy for over 3 months. And I now have it set to lift the head area just a smidge and I get my postnasal drip issues dealt with.
> My wife has her side set differently and we are both happy.
> We have had this for more than the "life time" of 7 years or so that most beds are rated for.
> just sayin.......


I didn't buy a new mattress last fall. Stuck with what I had and my achin' back and hips. And then on Dec. 19, I fell and broke my hip. Slept for a few days in the hospital and then until Jan. 9 in a rehab place. Don't know that the mattress was that great, but formerly achin' back disappeared. Head and foot raised and lowered. That was nice. Now that I've been home since Jan. 9, my achin' back has returned.

In the past I've thought a little of a Sleep Number bed. But when there's mechanical parts it means there's more that can go wrong. I've seen negative comments about customer service.

A friend has recommended a chiropractic concern in town. Really great reviews on Yelp. I'm seriously thinking about that after my hip has completely healed.


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (Feb 10, 2015)

If you aren't extremely price-sensitive, consider getting a hotel mattress. The models that Sealy sells to hotels are better constructed (and more expensive) than what you can buy in a retail outlet. I had to phone the local Sealy warehouse, and they put me on to a distributer that sells hotel beds in unit quantities. I gotta tell you, it makes a difference.


----------

